
Why Product Managers Hate Vacations - win_ini
https://medium.com/startup-study-group/why-product-managers-hate-vacations-760f8267eb97#.9tza2jgrz
======
pbarnes_1
This is the dumbest thing I've ever read.

If you're doing all those things on your _vacation_ it's not a vacation.

~~~
win_ini
Glad it's not just me who had this reaction. :)

------
bandrami
If your product falls apart when you leave the office for a week, I'm not sure
I'd call you a "successful" product manager.

~~~
Kristine1975
This. The bus factor[1] is much too high.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bus_factor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bus_factor)

------
win_ini
I'm not the writer, but I think there may be some people on HN who'd like to
voice their opinion on this.

